# poor windshield



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah so i was in the middle of making the journey from chicago, IL to Ft. Polk, LA just past st. louis on I55 when a horrible thing happened. i was just trucking along at about 75 mph in the right lane when 2 hillbillies come storming onto the the interstate at about 90 trucks caked with mud and rocks and god knows what flinging **** everywhere. i heard 2 pops from things hitting my car but i didnt know where. needless to say i caught up to them and displayed my thanks out the window.....i arrived at ft. polk at about midnight and didnt think to look at the car. this morining when i washed it there it was, a nickle size crack in the windshield at the far bottom corner of the passenger side. its pretty deep and starting to (spider web) i guess. its brand new and only had it for 5 days!!!!! 

any reccomendations on what i should do, i called my insurance and it would only cost me 100$ out of pocket to replace the windshield...free to fix it but im not sure how good it would look, like i said its pretty deep..

thanks 
dude


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I had mine replaced not long after I had it. Mine was a gravel truck  
They replaced the windshield but wound up scraping the bejeezus out of the outer gasket and scratching the dashboard near the defroster holes. They sent a company out to fix it and it looks okay, although a little shinier then the rest.
If I had it to do again, I'd go with the fix. Like you said, it's free. Try it and if it's not to your liking, then get it replaced.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

That really sucks...I think in the long run you would be better off
with the 100 dollar complete replacment. Just make sure that 
whoever does it is reputable and will do it right. If you can stand 
having the blemish on your new goat it would be cheaper (and less hassle
and worries) just to have it repaired.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah good call... so the glass appears to be normal besides the shine? how bad were the cracks?

dude


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

TheDude said:


> yeah good call... so the glass appears to be normal besides the shine? how bad were the cracks?
> 
> dude


It's not really anything you would notice without me pointing it out, but I know it's there  
My hit was right below the rear view mirror. With the weight of the mirror the spider ran up to the roof within a day. They said it was still fixable but I opted for a new windshield.
Funny thing, 1st day with the new windshield I'm tooling along and "WHACK" on the windshield from an 18 wheeler kicking up a stone. I think that was the last time I took 287 to work.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> It's not really anything you would notice without me pointing it out, but I know it's there
> .


have it replaced, first the winsheild, next to chips in the hood, then the door dings. before you know it you have a piece of sh**. I'm dropping off my 06 to get a door ding out monday. not bad but I khow it's there.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

burnz said:


> have it replaced, first the winsheild, next to chips in the hood, then the door dings. before you know it you have a piece of sh**. I'm dropping off my 06 to get a door ding out monday. not bad but I khow it's there.



hmmmm your right i think thats what ill do...my insurance agent told me its an "on site" deal, that would be good so i can make sure they dont scratch my car when they pry the old one out...


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

TheDude said:


> hmmmm your right i think thats what ill do...my insurance agent told me its an "on site" deal, that would be good so i can make sure they dont scratch my car when they pry the old one out...


good choice, thats what I would do. plus that dose nothing to your Ins., if you live where there is alot of road work being done or just bad roads. you mite look into glass coverage. should be around 40. a year, with zero deductable. most glass guys from the Ins. co. are good, they don't want a bad rep. or they can lose out on a steady pay check from the Ins. co. good luck.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

This summer really felt like an obstacle course on the freeways. Trucks heading to the dump with sheetmetal falling off of them during rush hour. Some jerk in a pickup charging onto the freeway in front of me -- with his stupid oversized tires flinging pea gravel out of its tread. A bag of tools falling off a guy's Harley in front of me. A wheel well liner falling off a car getting towed in front of me.

Ran over the wheel well liner -- which left black marks on the front bumper and sides of the car -- which came off with polish. Just glad nothing else happened. It has really been a pain.

Good luck with the windshield. A good installer will make everything as good as new without compromise.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If your windshield is beginning to spider web, it's not feasible to get it fixed. REPLACE it. Even with minor chips fixed, you can still see it. No matter how you try not to look at it, your eyes will forever be drawn to it, even if it's not in the main line of vision. You should be able to get that fixed at no cost to you.

Spider webbing will most probably continue depending on how bad of a chip it was, and if it has started already, the integrity of the windshield has been compromised. *


----------

